# Goats off of craigslist



## HopeGoats (Dec 29, 2021)

Is it a good idea to get goats off of craigslist? For example, I found 2 Nigerian dwarf goats (both does) for $350. Should I avoid Craigslist?


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Dec 29, 2021)

Just like anywhere else you buy animals, be careful.  Some people might just being trying to get rid of disease ridden animals, while others actually have great quality and truly care about their animals.

I have both sold and bought goats (animals) off of CL and got mixed results.  I would recommend making sure that the goats you buy are from a clean tested herd (CL/CAE/Johne's).  Make sure that the goats and their pens look clean.  The goats should also be bright eyed and alert.

IMHO, you can tell lot from how the seller communicates with you.  I will only buy from someone who is willing to thoroughly answer all of my questions, sends pictures per my request, seems to really care about their animals, and has good grammar.  No, I'm not kidding on the last one......there are lots of scammers on CL and most do not have good grammar.  Be careful.

I also like to ask if they have a farm website and/or FB page - you can tell a lot from those.

Can you post a link to the ad of goats you're considering?  We might be able to give you some insight.


----------



## HopeGoats (Dec 29, 2021)

Thank you for the advice. 
I did a quick search on Craigslist just to see what they had, but I won't be ready for goats for at least a month so I'm sure the pairs I saw will be sold by then.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 29, 2021)

The doe that has had the biggest impact on my herd was bought off of Craigslist from a no-name farm for $200.


----------



## HopeGoats (Dec 30, 2021)

Good or bad impact?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 30, 2021)

HopeGoats said:


> Good or bad impact?


Very good.  That doe line is the most consistent in appearance and performance.  Her name was  Little Flowers Ginger .  Sadly, we had to have her put down this year.  She appraised 89, earned a milk star and now there are 4 generations of milk stars, grand champions and 90 and 91 appraisal scores.
We have another doe SGCH Little Tots Estate Zamia,  while a better doe herself, has not produced the consistency and quality of female offspring that Ginger did.


----------



## HopeGoats (Dec 30, 2021)

Nice! 
Do you think I should get wethers or does?


----------



## hoovesgalore (Dec 30, 2021)

depends on what you want them for obviously if you want them for milk you would get does if you want them just as pets or pasture animals wethers would be great for that. I prefer doe's just because you can make a little money off of them and I have them for milk and shows.


----------



## hoovesgalore (Dec 30, 2021)

and like they said you had to be careful of craigslist I've had both good and bad experiance I got one doeling that had lice and was sick but once she got better and I got rid of the lice shes one of our favorite goats and i just recently bought a buckling off craigslist registered healthy got everything from the other owner but the seller wasn't very helpful.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Dec 30, 2021)

HopeGoats said:


> Do you think I should get wethers or does?


It depends on what your plans for goats are.  Just looking for pets?  Or do you want babies and milk?


----------



## hoovesgalore (Dec 30, 2021)

That's what I just said.


Dandy Hill Farm said:


> It depends on what your plans for goats are.  Just looking for pets?  Or do you want babies and milk?


that's what I just said.


----------



## Alaskan (Dec 30, 2021)

HopeGoats said:


> Is it a good idea to get goats off of craigslist? For example, I found 2 Nigerian dwarf goats (both does) for $350. Should I avoid Craigslist?


Nothing wrong with Craigslist...  but I would make sure the goats are disease free.


----------



## Margali (Dec 30, 2021)

Also be careful on Facebook. I've made a personal decision if they don't have a farm website/facebook/BYC/youtube where I can see some farm history, I'm not buying from them.


----------



## HopeGoats (Dec 31, 2021)

I want them for pets. 
My friend (who had goats a couple years ago) said to definitely get females because her male was really mean and nasty.....


----------



## hoovesgalore (Dec 31, 2021)

there not all especially if you raise them as bottle babies i had the sweetest weather


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Dec 31, 2021)

HopeGoats said:


> I want them for pets.
> My friend (who had goats a couple years ago) said to definitely get females because her male was really mean and nasty.....


I'm guessing your friend had an intact buck and not a wether.  Bucks can be very mean and nasty, but wethers aren't.

I think either does (females) or wethers (neutered males) would be a great choice for you!  Either two of the same gender or one of each will work.


----------



## HopeGoats (Jan 5, 2022)

Thank you!


----------



## 2goatgal (Jan 5, 2022)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> It depends on what your plans for goats are.  Just looking for pets?  Or do you want babies and milk?


If you don't want the hassle of breeding and feeding for proper nutrition in does, get bottle fed whethers. They'll be cheaper to keep .


----------



## Ridgetop (Jan 9, 2022)

Margali said:


> Also be careful on Facebook. I've made a personal decision if they don't have a farm website/facebook/BYC/youtube where I can see some farm history, I'm not buying from them.



Some good smaller breeders don't always have farm web sites.  It depends if they know how to set them up and keep them current.  LOL  I have excellent sheep but don't know how to set up a website so just sell my lambs at the auction.  Once we get to our larger premises in Texas, I will have to pay someone to set up a farm website.  On the other hand, a lot of big breeders with websites are advertising their registered show animals or run registered cattle as well.  Knowing the questions to ask sellers and breeders is more important than a farm website which may not be entirely truthful.

Don't discount some 4-H breeders who are very into the project.  Many 4-H youth breeders have excellent bloodlines, blood test for diseases, do milk test for quantity and quality, keep good records, and follow good health practices.  

*Do as much reading as possible about the species you intend to keep before buying anything.  *Use books, articles, etc. from as many sources as you can.  Knowing current farm practices is also helpful even though you only plan to have a couple animals.  When planning to buy animals you want to know as much as you can about the species, breed, and science of keeping the animals healthy.  Better to have that knowledge already when you start shopping.  Knowledge will help you know that someone is not truthful when they tell you "We don't test because our animals don't have that problem".  Or "You can make a lot of money selling offspring from this rare breed".  What may be rare in one part of the country may be a dime a dozen in another.  Don't be afraid not to buy from people.  Reputable breeders will tell you to look around if you are not certain.  Go to some livestock shows or Fairs to look at the animals and talk to the exhibitors.  You will get introductions and referrals to good breeders there.  However, you don't have to buy expensive registered animals.  As long as you know what to ask about, you can get nice animals privately.

Ignore the articles and websites that talk about "being one with nature" or raising their animals organically or holistically.  Those websites may be sweet, but have little usable material relating to realistic health, housing, medical care, and feeding of the animals.  If you choose to raise your own animals holistically or organically, you can do so once you have them.  There is not really any benefit to paying "organic" prices for an animal.


----------

